
How mathematics can make epidemics history - Libertatea
http://aeon.co/magazine/health/how-mathematics-can-make-epidemics-history/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AeonMagazineEssays+%28Aeon+Magazine+Essays%29
======
Terr_
> How mathematics can make epidemics history

The submitter has substituted their own misleading clickbait title.

The source title (The calculus of contagion) is much better.

